# Redfish Cup - Pensacola



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Does anyone have a schedule for the tournament this weekend?



I'd like to take my son to see the final weigh-ins and I can't seem to find a schedule of events.


----------



## Buckethead (Sep 2, 2008)

3 pm Sunday at bartram park. Www.resfishcup.com has the schedule


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Some nice looking boats in town...


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the info about final weigh-ins. 



Haven't seen any boats in town, but I'm heading out to Escambia now - hope they're not on my spot!!!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

ive seen a bunch over in OB and Gulf Shores....if its like last year some will make the run to PC or over to MS....the winners last year went to PC sat and sun and won it with like 12.5lbs....i bet they are gonna be side by side in the pass again this year


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Most of the guys I have talked to are fishing Destin to Panama City and AL to Miss. The water in Pensacola isn't the best right now. Not producing the fish they need to win.


----------



## MAXWELL (Nov 11, 2008)

Fisheye, I am not sure what pass you are talking about, But Redfish Cup teams are not allowed to fish the Destin Bridge or the Perdido Pass Bridge like they did last year. I also talked to one team who spent a long time in Pensacola Pass and didn't catch anything, they also struggled in Panama City. My money is on the winning fish coming from AL/MS area from everything I have heard. But there is some good fish in the Destin area right now also. Who knows how it will turn out these are the best guys in the business.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Winning fish will come from under the old FT pickens pier.

Mark W


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *MAXWELL (9/23/2009)*Fisheye, I am not sure what pass you are talking about, But Redfish Cup teams are not allowed to fish the Destin Bridge or the Perdido Pass Bridge like they did last year. I also talked to one team who spent a long time in Pensacola Pass and didn't catch anything, they also struggled in Panama City. My money is on the winning fish coming from AL/MS area from everything I have heard. But there is some good fish in the Destin area right now also. Who knows how it will turn out these are the best guys in the business.




p-cola pass...i know they were stacked up there last year fishing the jetties


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Yea, last year they were stacked up @ perdido pass and were blocking traffic in the channel. Naturally, people complained and the Cup had to put a stop to it. They are allowed to fish there, BUT they have to stay out of the pass no questions asked.


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

They have boundaries this year. Dauphin island to the west. If anyone has been saying they are going to MS, well that's a fish story. Lol. Also , the bridge at perdido is off limits, as well ad Destin bridge.

The water in Destin is still ugly and the pass patern has not developed yet this year. I expect south mobile bay will be busy with tournament boats on Saturday and Sunday. 

Micha and I are going to be a camera boat for ESPN both days. 



Cheers

drew


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

What are the start and finish times each day and where do they take off from? Be fun to see 'em taking off and coming back in. Any info with specific times?


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

www.redfishcup.com says 6 AM launch, but are they launching from one particular spot, launching and taking off from one particular spot or just going there own way until weigh in time Trying to see where to see as much as I can see. Be fun to see them take off and then see them come in later.Any info?


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

i would think it would be close to the port.


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

check out was6 am this morning (and tomorrow and sunday), at seville harbor/pitt slip/fish house. check in is at 3 pm each day. the boats will all tie up at the docks at fish house and walk around to bartram park to weigh. on friday and saturday all 20 teams will be fishing. the top 5 teams will fish on sunday to determine winner. 

cheers.

drew


----------

